# Healthcare Leads to Preference for Feminine-Looking Men



## dancingalone (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...n-now-prefer-Johnny-Depp-to-Sean-Connery.html

We're doomed.  Natural selection has been altered.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2010)

Eh....I guess. I don't see much of a choice really. The guys up my way allll loooook the saaaaaame. :lol2:

I have a blind date on Friday. Part-Irish guy, 40ish. I think he has a bit of a goatee. He likes watching sports and going to the gym. Gee, if only I can remember which one it was


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 18, 2010)

He's a nice-looking guy, Carol.  Have a good time!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 18, 2010)

That's one theory.  Another one I heard was that our strong, independent women are choosing men that don't represent a threat to their freedom.




brb, I'm off to wax my eyebrows and buy a man-bag.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2010)

I refuse to be with any man that spends more time getting ready in the morning than I do. :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 18, 2010)

*"In countries with better health care, the more likely women would pick a     feminine looking man and visa versa."*

Well, Telegraph, if you're going to use posh Latin then maybe you should get it right?

Also, I don't call a 6-to-4 split a decisive shift in biological selection.  Not that I am part of the rugged, masculine camp, of course ... given that my missus keeps telling me how pretty I am ! {after she's done that enough I give her her white stick back }


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *"In countries with better health care, the more likely women would pick a feminine looking man and visa versa."*
> 
> Well, Telegraph, if you're going to use posh Latin then maybe you should get it right?
> 
> Also, I don't call a 6-to-4 split a decisive shift in biological selection. Not that I am part of the rugged, masculine camp, of course ... given that my missus keeps telling me how pretty I am ! {after she's done that enough I give her her white stick back }


 

We can also look away from health care and look at a more prominent social change.  Both of our countries benefitted supremely from the industrial revolution, and we developed a manufacturing economy.  A Superman that could build stuff was probably a good provider for the family, instead of the mild-mannered Clark Kent.

Now, as our nations have transitioned to a service economy, we send the doing and the making offshore.  The good providers for the family seen as the financial analysts, the lawyers, the folks in middle management, maybe even the geeks who write code....the guys that may even make enough for the woman to stay home for a little while, or only work part time.


----------



## teekin (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey!!! I know some guys that write code that are DAMN!!! masculine and hotter than magma!!! Thay just happen to be good with numbers and can code. :uhyeah:

Lori


----------



## Big Don (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm blaming it for Twilight


----------

